# Squonk Opera's Mayhem and Majesty



## Andre (13/11/14)




----------



## johan (13/11/14)

Andre said:


>




No idea whats going on in that video clip, but its a lot of noises and a lack of singing talent  My squonking is absolutely noiseless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/11/14)

johan said:


> No idea whats going on in that video clip, but its a lot of noises and a lack of singing talent  My squonking is absolutely noiseless.


Lol, neither have I, but it seemed appropriate.....at least someone else is squonking

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

